# tikaana - White German Shepherd X Samoyed



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't see the pic


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

I think I worked it out now, they should be visible (only just working out how to use the site on pc, only used it on mobile before now)


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I can see pics now, what an absolutely beautiful dog :flrt:


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

samurai said:


> I can see pics now, what an absolutely beautiful dog :flrt:


 my other halfs pride and joy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agreed - a stunning looker! :flrt:


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

stunning yes... but my Christ does she moult like theres no tomorrow


----------



## frederika1988 (Apr 7, 2011)

some more pics of kana


----------

